# Distressed vintage style transfers?



## majik122 (Jan 24, 2017)

I love the grungy vintage distressed style tee's and I have customers after these too. We don't screen print just yet so we've been using plastisol transfers from various reputable vendors. 

I had a couple of what I thought were acceptable designs I did in illustrator. However I was informed the artwork didn't conform to their standards, they would print them but they couldn't guarantee the smaller parts would print through properly on the transfer. No fault of theirs as I am fairly new at this and didn't read their acceptable artwork guidelines. 

Just curious if there are any tricks or tips as to how to conform to the plastisol transfer guidelines and still achieve a distressed look? I realize if we did our own screen printing this would probably be a simpler task?


----------

